

Anti-facial recognition makeup - ForHackernews
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/07/makeup/374929/

======
protester
A bit offtopic, but i think it's worth mentioning.

This would make a great captcha. Show users images of people wearing that
makeup and hair style mixed with other similar images and tell them to select
people from ramdom images.

I always thought a good way to build a captcha would be to use the "Uncanny
valley" and the great ability humans have for detecting artifacts to create
captchas. For instance, show photographs and very realistic paintings of
people and make the user to tell them apart. Another example would be to use a
photograph and insert somthing drawn by hand in it.

Is this already done? These things are trivial for humans but I doubt
computers can do that.

------
pessimizer
If algorithms continue to be confused by patterns painted over one's face,
isn't it inevitable that eventually a lot of people will be openly wearing
this in the street? I was punk rock, and we walked down the street looking
even worse.

edit: also, it's a bit New Romantic/Gothy, although that effect might lessen
with better, easier-to-form distraction patterns.

